# Seeking POD Info.



## CindyHills (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello, Hello

My apologies, this will be a bit long. 

I've read thousands of posts here and around the web, for months, but haven't found the fulfillment company that suites me. Wondering if there's a company that's small and just isn't well-known that has what I'm seeking. Does anyone know of a POD that offers all of the following:

1. Fulfills the orders and allows domain branding.

2. Doesn't do cross promotion (when I send my customers, they will only see my products, so that other shopkeeper products doesn't cause confusion for them).

3. Great customer service (friendly, good communication, solves problems effectively).

4. Has a variety of products and allows PNG format.

5. Good printing.

6. Not extremely overpriced.

7. Easy to create your design on multiple products at once.

*Cafe Press:* Read too many negative things about them, plus they never responded back to my emails (no, it wasn't as long as this post, lol).

*Print Mojo:* Doesn't offer print on demand.

*Redbubble:* Not a large selection of products, plus time consuming to place the design on multiple products.

*Spread Shirt:* Very friendly group and good customer service, but doesn't allow PNG for many of their products.

*Zazzle: * Was with them for a long time, but didn't have a good experience (cross promotion, customers complained to me often about technical errors when trying to make purchases -- which cost me sales, redirecting my domain to their blog throughout the day, deletion of products even when they are original, gave me the run around when questioning them about incorrect pay, then told me being the incorrect pay was so small, they wouldn't be able to correct it, etc., etc.). They have a great set up, but I couldn't continue business with a company I lacked trust in and had poor customer service that didn't resolve issues...

I just want to design. Please, if you know of a company that will let me focus on designing and marketing, but will handle the business side behind the scenes, allowing me to brand my line of products, please do share with me. 

Thank you, thank you! Cindy


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

We actually prefer png


----------



## CindyHills (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, WholesalePrint, I will be checking you out and possibly emailing, privately if I have any questions. 




WholesalePrint said:


> We actually prefer png


----------



## paruhdice (Jul 27, 2011)

So wholesale print.... you offer POD with all the listed above...AWESOME.. i will contact you very soon...


----------

